
Packem: Experimental bundler +2X FASTER than ParcelJS - saddam96
https://github.com/packem/packem
======
saddam96
Packem is a precompiled JavaScript bundler implemented primarily in Rust. It's
faster than webpack and Parcel while still being relatively new. Packem uses
Node C/C++ addons which includes Packem's core into Node's general runtime.

Learn more about Packem here:
[https://packem.github.io](https://packem.github.io)

